# Offshore partner wanted.



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

A divorce, then the economic fiasco has put a serious dent in my offshore activities. I am pretty hardcore in the fact, that I have taken multi day trips in a small boat. I am a vet, and meticulously plan for the worst. A close family friend has bought a big sport fisher and never uses his 25' Wellcraft. It has 150 merc saltwater series. One with a very new power head. It is an older boat, but is very functional. 

This is what I can offer, split the boat 70/30, then probably do a few upgrades and rig boat for battle. Rigging and repairs 50/50. I can store, maintain, and repair as needed. Will build covered storage in La Ward which is between port Lavaca and Palacios. Boat will be 45 mi to either Poc, or Matagorda. 90 mi to port aransas. 

I have the time, know how, experience, and desire. Looking for someone that is new to sport but loves the offshore challenge, and wants to learn. I will be down this weekend and will take some pics of it.

If there is ever a time for a person that wants to get into offshore fishing without adding a mortgage payment, this is your shot. Initial cash will probably be around 10,000 to 12,000. This covers boat/motor, trailer, update electronics, additional fuel capability, boat us insurance/towing, and some offshore rigging plus additional safety gear. I carry props, fuel filters, small generator, ditch bag, life raft, spare bilge/emergency pump, waterproof handheld VHF with extra battery's, handheld gps, and emergency beacons. 

My ideal trip heads out early and hits some snapper, then out stopping at various rigs/wrecks. Try to pickup some Dolphin or wahoo, and then continue out to 850+ for some tile. Overnight rig for swords, and toy with schooling tuna. At dawn put out a spread and do some sport bill fishing. Then settle in for a long ride back looking for floating debris, or weed lines. Pick up the rest of our state snapper limits and head in. Once in, clean the fish and then I will handle the boat. 

If this interests you, I would be more than willing to negotiate. I really love going early week when weather is right, but schedule is tough with new job. Usually stuck to weekends. On other way I would help ease trip expenses is to take customers and expense out costs, or people that will pay their way to go. Average fuel for said trip is probably 5 to 6 hundred alone.


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*???*

Down to go fishing and split costs, not partner up though on the boat.. Pm me if you like.. Willing to help out just not invest in a boat I don't own. Have plenty of tackle and experience. Thanks.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*That's just it they would own the boat!!!!*



Chefmaster said:


> Down to go fishing and split costs, not partner up though on the boat.. Pm me if you like.. Willing to help out just not invest in a boat I don't own. Have plenty of tackle and experience. Thanks.


No monthly marina expense, no guide fees, gratuity, fuel surcharges, won't have to spend hours doing maintance/cleaning. You would own the boat. 70/30 would be mostly for ins/tags/legal ramifications plus the amount I am able to spend currently. Just a way for somebody with limited time/knowledge to get beyond sight of land regularly without dropping $2500 per trip on a charter, or buy a $100,000 rig. Just an idea I have as I can not afford to purchase boat on my own at this time. I mean unless somebody just wants to buy me a boat. I'm just tired of sitting on the sidelines especially with the amazing weather we had early part of this year.


----------



## FishNewbie (Aug 21, 2014)

*Message to jaws*

Hey jaws
Had any bites on your offer?

I have a boat but am new at fishing.

Email me please

John
[email protected]


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Partner on costs of going, but not interested in "deal"!!*

I have a 24â€™ boat too, but hasnâ€™t been in the water since I moved from Baytown about 6 years ago, so boat iffy at bestâ€¦would prefer splitting with someone in another boat. Have lots of good equipment and experience, 68 yrs oldâ€¦would need to go out of Galveston or Surfside. Used to wade fish for trout or reds or go offshore about 2x per weekâ€¦was a Professor for Lee Collegeâ€¦.now own a nursery up in New Waverly, Texas so would only be able to go about once a month or soâ€¦.JT:shamrock:

*John and Cristy Talbott *
*Talbott Nursery and Poultry 2620A W. Feeder IH-45 New Waverly, Texas 77358 *
*Cell: 409-381-0128







409-381-0128







409-381-0128 Email: teacher773[email protected] *
*Website: **www.talbottnurseryandpoultry.com*
*Find us on Facebook: **https://www.facebook.com/pages/Talbott-Nursery-And-Poultry/183749111771167#!/pages/Talbott-Nursery-And-Poultry/183749111771167*
Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via SkypeCall
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

